

Felix Baumgartner: Mars is a waste of your tax dollars - suprgeek
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57541674-71/felix-baumgartner-mars-is-a-waste-of-your-tax-dollars/

======
laacz
Well, a man, who jumped from ish kilometers in a space suit and tried to
justify his jump and money spent with some highly debatable potential uses of
saving our astronauts is saying what? Is he an expert of any kind now?

I'm stunned this is on HN.

Also, link to original article (interview):
[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/space/9636188/Fearless-
Fe...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/space/9636188/Fearless-Felix-
Baumgartner-Mars-is-a-waste-of-money.html)

------
donebizkit
If we follow your logic, Felix, we would've not built that capsule you jumped
from, or those cameras that followed you, or that control station that
monitored you or nothing as a matter of fact. And how is your jump teaching
anything about earth? you made your jump. It was fun. Now let science do her
work.

------
lifeguard
Compared to the $750,000,000,000+ the US dept of defense spent creating over
1,000,000 Iraqi _civilian_ deaths and injuries, tax money is well spent on
NASA and should be increased.

